# Speaker size for 2000 Altima



## conflict325 (May 30, 2010)

Hello i am new to the forum, I bought a 2000 altima a few weeks ago and wanna replace the stock speakers beacause they are blown i was wondering if anyone could give me the size of them. i need the size for all front and back thanx


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

Check crutchfield.com also you might want to be careful if you have the bose system it is not as easy as just changing the speakers because bose uses strange ohms on their speakers. Also you might want to think about a external amp to power your new speakers. You will get much more quality out of them and more bass response. I believe the size is 6.5 and I recommend the polk mm series components for the front and the coaxials fro the rear.


----------

